# polenta e osei



## itka

In un'altro filone ho notato dalla penna di Sabrinita una cosa che mi stupisce.

Si tratta della "via Polenta e Osei"... Vorrei sapere da dove viene questa espressione. Esiste quella via ? Oppure ha inventato quel nome ? Ha un significato particolare ? E' un piatto conosciuto ? Quali sono quei "osei" ?

Per me', è un ricordo : 
Quando ero piccola, ho sentito parecchie volte, uno zio dei miei, raccontare la sua povera gioventù lombarda (si tratta degli anni 1910-20). Non riuscivano a campare tutti i giorni e a volte, mangiavano "la polenta con osei in aria" cioè... senza. Pensavo che la formula l'avesse inventata lui !


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sabrinita si è inventata il nome di quella via, che naturalmente non esiste, ma ha solo un'utilità nel suo esempio: le serviva una via dal sapore inequivocabilmente nordista, allora ha scelto un piatto tipico del nord Italia, cioè "polenta e osèi", cioè polenta con uccelli allo spiedo.
Mi sbaglio, Sabry?


----------



## irene.acler

Paulfromitaly said:


> Sabrinita si è inventata il nome di quella via, che naturalmente non esiste, ma ha solo un'utilità nel suo esempio: le serviva una via dal sapore inequivocabilmente nordista, allora ha scelto un piatto tipico del nord Italia, cioè "polenta e osèi", cioè polenta con uccelli allo spiedo.
> Mi sbaglio, Sabry?



Concordo, la "via" in sè non esiste..si tratta semplicemente di una "metafora" per fare riferimento a questo piatto tipico.


----------



## sabrinita85

Paulfromitaly said:


> Sabrinita si è inventata il nome di quella via, che naturalmente non esiste, ma ha solo un'utilità nel suo esempio: le serviva una via dal sapore inequivocabilmente nordista, allora ha scelto un piatto tipico del nord Italia, cioè "polenta e osèi", cioè polenta con uccelli allo spiedo.
> Mi sbaglio, Sabry?



Esattamente


----------



## itka

Grazie ! 

Di che tipo di "osei" si tratta ? lo sapete ?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

itka said:


> Grazie !
> 
> Di che tipo di "osei" si tratta ? lo sapete ?



Allora..in teoria si dovrebbe trattare di uccelli dal becco fine ( fringuelli, lucarini, allodole, pettirossi), ma la caccia a queste specie adesso è proibita, quindi nei ristoranti lo spiedo di uccelli si fa con esemplari più grossi come tordi o passeri.


----------



## irene.acler

Paulfromitaly said:


> Allora..in teoria si dovrebbe trattare di uccelli dal becco fine ( fringuelli, lucarini, allodole, pettirossi), ma la caccia a queste specie adesso è proibita, quindi nei ristoranti lo spiedo di uccelli si fa con esemplari più grossi come tordi o passeri.



Concordo, gli uccelli che si usano più frequentemente sono allodole, tordi e anche merli. Volevo sottolineare comunque que non esiste solo la polenta con "osei" cucinati allo spiedo...ci sono ovviamente anche altre ricette..


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Concordo, gli uccelli che si usano più frequentemente sono allodole, tordi e anche merli. Volevo sottolineare comunque che non esiste solo la polenta con "osei" cucinati allo spiedo...ci sono ovviamente anche altre ricette..


Irene, una piccola svista "spagnoleggiante".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

irene.acler said:


> Concordo, gli uccelli che si usano più frequentemente sono allodole, tordi e anche merli. Volevo sottolineare comunque que non esiste solo la polenta con "osei" cucinati allo spiedo...ci sono ovviamente anche altre ricette..



Sicuramente ci sono mille ricette..infatti se nella zona BS-BG cucinassi lo spiedo coi merli, penso che rischieresti il linciaggio..


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Irene, una piccola svista "spagnoleggiante".



Ooooops
Ogni tanto capita!!


----------



## irene.acler

Paulfromitaly said:


> Sicuramente ci sono mille ricette..infatti se nella zona BS-BG cucinassi lo spiedo coi merli, penso che rischieresti il linciaggio..



Eh eh..in effettiiii...ogni regione poi ha le sue peculiarità culinarie!


----------



## itka

Grazie a tutti ! Mi date una fame !


----------



## claudine2006

itka said:


> Grazie a tutti ! Mi fate venire una fame !


----------



## itka

E venuta ! E sempre qui' ... aspetto gli osei !


----------



## claudine2006

itka said:


> È venuta! È sempre qui ... aspetto gli _osei_!


----------



## itka

Mi dispiace, non so dove trovare quei accenti sulla mia tastiera !
Grazie, Claudine !


----------



## claudine2006

itka said:


> Mi dispiace, non so dove trovare quegli accenti sulla mia tastiera!
> Grazie, Claudine !


Non ti preoccupare, gli accenti te li aggiungo io.


----------



## itka




----------

